

"Startup" has first quarterly operating profit since 1969 - chwolfe
http://www.semiconductor.net/articleXml/LN789827159.html

======
raghus
<http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=ENER>

------
billroberts
I understand the difference between cash and profit, but to survive 39 years
without making a profit must be some kind of record! Those are patient
investors.

~~~
xirium
It is possible that the company is structured to make a loss so that it can
avoid tax. This would definitely be worthwhile if the investors are on the
payroll. They could take large salaries and dividends ensuring that the
business remains unprofitable. Despite such structuring, it may have made an
inadvertent profit due to increased subsidies for renewable energy and a
shortage of a equivalent goods.

